# PSE 6 Kontaktabzüge erstellen



## knasti (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte in PS Elements 6 Kontaktabzüge erstellen ( nicht drucken) und als Datei speichern. Unter Kontaktabzüge meine ich Miniaturansichten einer bestimmten Anzahl von Fotos auf einer DIN A4 Seite. Ich wäre euch echt dankbar für einen Hinweis wo sich diese Funktion in Elements versteckt hat.

Knasti


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich würde dir dazu gerne die Onlinehilfe von Adobe an Herz legen: http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/Photosh...t=WS7414E4C2-CE39-4772-AAF4-FB88740C7024.html

Viele Grüße


----------



## knasti (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi DirtyWorld,
danke für den Hinweis. Dort war ich schon, aber leider habe ich Adobe Bridge nicht, oder ich finde es nicht... 

Hast du noch einen Tipp?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
in der Hilfe stand noch was von:


> Wählen Sie in Photoshop Elements „Datei“ > „Kontaktabzug II“.



Gruß


----------



## knasti (18. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es leider nicht unter dem Datei Menü. Aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich installiere dann mal eben PS 7, da weiß ich das es geht.


----------



## akrite (18. Oktober 2009)

...ginge ja auch noch mit IrfanView !


----------



## knasti (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi Andreas,
das ist doch mal ein Tipp. Habe ich gleich ausprobiert und es funktioniert.
Danke schön und auch viele Grüße aus Kiel.


----------

